
I deleted my Twitter account because of her appointment - rhschan
It made me feel that Twitter had bowed to Chinese RMB when they appointed Kathy Chen to be the new China head. Kathy Chen who had military background, wanted to tell you &quot;great China story&quot; while Chinese people have no access to Twitter. How ridiculous!!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.washingtonpost.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;worldviews&#x2F;wp&#x2F;2016&#x2F;04&#x2F;18&#x2F;twitters-new-china-head-makes-spectacularly-awkward-debut&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hongkongfp.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;04&#x2F;18&#x2F;chinese-twitter-users-unsettled-by-appointment-of-new-managing-director&#x2F;<p>I hope more people can delete their Twitter accounts to tell them that they are wrong.
======
jrnichols
I deleted my old twitter account because it twitter became less useful for me.
It's a big reason why I don't think that people saying "See? (this) exists, I
got death threats on Twitter!" is very useful, because it seems like pretty
much everyone gets rape & death threats on Twitter nowadays. it's become a
huge loud out of control cesspool. Spam followers, URL shorteners spreading
malware, disagreeing with someone gets you called all kinds of names.. it's
worse than online gaming ever was. It gave a very loud voice to some that
don't know how to handle it.

I don't miss it.

------
HoopleHead
>>Chinese people have no access to Twitter

Oh. The humanity!

